# We are the same



## iggyca

How would you say this. I've come up with a couple ideas but not sure which is correct and what is used most in conversations.

Kagaya tayo.
Ikaw at ako ay pareho.
pareho tayo.
katulad natin.


----------



## DotterKat

Mag*kagaya tayo* ng.....   (We have *similar*....,   Our....are *alike*.)
Magkagaya tayo ng damit/kotse.  (Our dresses/cars are alike/similar.)
(Compare with: Magka*pareho* tayo ng damit/kotse.   We have the *same* dress/car.)

*Ikaw at ako ay pareho.*
You and I are the same
(Compare with: Ikaw at ako ay magkatulad.  _You and I are alike._)

*Pareho tayong... *(The two of us are.../We are both....)
Pareho tayong nakatayo. (Both of us are standing.)

*Katulad natin*.  (Like us.)
Tao rin sila na may mga pangarap, katulad natin. (They too are people with dreams, just like us.)


----------



## epistolario

iggyca said:


> How would you say this. I've come up with a couple ideas but not sure which is correct and what is used most in conversations.
> 
> Kagaya tayo.
> Ikaw at ako ay pareho.
> pareho tayo.
> katulad natin.


 
It depends on what context. We are the same in what sense? Let me give you the ones that sound natural to me using the words that you mentioned (very informal and everyday conversations): 

pareho 
In a party, you find out that you're wearing the same T-shirt or color: 
pareho tayo ng T-shirt (=we are wearing the same T-shirt, same brand and all)
pareho kulay ng damit natin (=we have the same color of dress) 
pareho tayong mayaman kasi pareho tayong nanalo sa lotto (=both of us are rich because both of us won the lottery) 

kagaya 
kagaya mo OR gaya mo, hindi rin siya nakatapos ng pag-aaral OR high school (=like you, he did not finish his studies OR high school either) 
kagaya mo s'ya, tahimik rin yon (=he or she's like you, a quiet person) 
matalino rin yon, kagaya mo (=he's also intelligent like you)  
(You can also replace "kagaya" with "katulad" in the sentences above.)


----------



## epistolario

DotterKat said:


> Magkagaya tayo ng damit/kotse.  (Our dresses/cars are alike/similar.)
> (Compare with: Magka*pareho* tayo ng damit/kotse. We have the *same* dress/car.)
> 
> *Ikaw at ako ay pareho.  *
> *We would normally say: Pareho tayo. *
> You and I are the same
> (Compare with: Ikaw at ako ay magkatulad.  _You and I are alike._)
> 
> *Pareho tayong... *(The two of us are.../We are both....)
> Pareho tayong nakatayo.  (Both of us are standing.)
> 
> *Katulad natin*. (Like us.)
> Tao rin sila na may mga pangarap, katulad natin. (They too are people with dreams, just like us.)


 
I'm confused with some of your sentences because they don't sound natural in everyday conversations, but they're understandable. Perhaps, they are natural only in written form.


----------



## niernier

iggyca said:


> How would you say this. I've come up with a couple ideas but not sure which is correct and what is used most in conversations.
> 
> Kagaya tayo.
> Ikaw at ako ay pareho. *Unnatural*
> pareho tayo.
> katulad natin. *Incomplete thought. *



Of these four, "pareho tayo" would be the most natural remark when you have just found out a similarity between you and the other party.

Pareho tayo! Meron din akong ganyan!
We're the same! I also have something like that!

Pareho tayo! 'Di rin ako nakareview kagabi!
We're the same/Me too! I was not able to review last night!


----------



## amoy_ube

> Ikaw at ako ay pareho. *Unnatural*


 
You can probably use this if you're trying to write a poem.


----------

